# 921 Installation Setup



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

I planned on getting the Superdish installed when I got my 921. With the problems with the Superdish now and it not being available in Michigan, I need to figure out what the new installation plan is. I currently have a Dish 500 with a Legacy Quad LNB. 

Will Dish Network come out and install a 2nd dish free of charge? Will my current setup accomodate a 921 and 721 or will I need to spend more money for a different LNB and switches? 

If I get the 2nd dish right now for HDTV, will I still be able to get the free Superdish offer when it finally becomes available as long as I commit to the year of HDTV package? 

I am thinking about cancelling my 921 preorder and just waiting until Dish gets its act together and gets a working Superdish in Michigan but I want to know what my other alternative would be now. 

Thanks.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Call DISH several times add up the answers of the CSR's and take the average then go with your best guess. Actually I don't think even Charlie could answer your question.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

Is anyone else thinking about NOT getting a 921 until the Superdish is actually available?

Has anyone preordered a 921 but still needs to have a 2nd dish installed to get HDTV?


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

My guess is they will not install the 2nd dish for free, unless your locals are on it. As for HDTV, the main programming with the HD pack is on 110, so you don't need the second dish. That is, unless you subscribe to HBO or Showtime, since they are on 61.5.

As boba siad, just call the CSR's to see what they say.

Florida is also not in Superdish land, but I still plan on getting the 921.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2002)

So the 921 will still function properly without having a 2nd dish installed? 

If I got the 921 at launch and signed up for the HD pack, do you think Dish will still offer me the free Superdish upgrade when it becomes available as long as I commit to an additional year of the HD pack?

Thanks.


----------



## MikeHDTulsa (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi, I plan buying the 921 as soon it is released and it does not require a second dish to work it just needs 2 lines coming in from your quad LNB just like the 721 does. I am only subscribing to the HD pack monthly until the superdish is released and then I will sign up for the free superdish with the one year commitment to the HD pack. I plan on using the 921 mainly to record local HD channels so I hope that works from the start and maybe we can get it before 2004.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

MikeHDTulsa said:


> I plan on using the 921 mainly to record local HD channels so I hope that works from the start and maybe we can get it before 2004.


Just be aware that the 921 will only be able to record one OTA channel at a time...


----------



## MedMech (Sep 21, 2003)

What do Santa and the 921 have in common? They both are said to be coming in December which is a figment of your imagination.

I just had to post that.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

MedMech said:


> What do Santa and the 921 have in common? They both are said to be coming in December which is a figment of your imagination.
> 
> I just had to post that.


Wrong, Santa "actually"comes in December.

I've got the bills to prove it!

I've been waitin on the 921.....all the live long day.

I've been waitin on the 921.....I will not go astray.

Someonce come up with the next line!

:nono2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Wrong, Santa "actually"comes in December.
> 
> I've got the bills to prove it!
> 
> ...


I've been waitin on the 921 . . . all the live long day.

I've been waitin on the 921 . . . I've had to pass the time away.

Charlie can't you hear us callin'

We want our HD-PVR now . . .

One without all the echostar bugs,

Charlie don't you blow this one.


----------

